

20 Years Ago Today: Dijkstra's "On the Cruelty of Really Teaching Computer Science" - michael_dorfman
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1036.PDF

======
apstuff
Thanks for posting this Michael (saw it on /. too). A much better read than
the terrorism submissions that seem to be showing up here lately.

A title correction however: Should be 'Computing' Science. I might be wrong
but I think Dijkstra drew a deliberate distinction between the two.

The precision of his words is refreshing.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Thanks for the correction.

